# Konsole: Bildschirm löschen



## Blaster (18. Sep 2004)

hi @ all...  

ich will bei meiner konsolenanwendung zwischendurch den screen löschen. geht das?? :?: 

danke allen antwortenden im voraus.


----------



## Kaan (18. Sep 2004)

Du könntest dir jedes mal merken, wieviele Zeichen du in der Konsole ausgegeben hast und dann mit \b jedes einzelne Zeichen löschen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Sep 2004)

Man kann einfach 25 Leerzeilen ausgeben lassen. Ich glaube, so viel Zeilen werden in der DOS-Console dargestellt.
Ich habe mal vor ziemlich langer Zeit danach gesucht und etwas darüber im "Forum des Meisters" (Sun) gefunden.
Interessante Antworten findet man bei Eingabe von: "clear screen console"
Zum Beispiel:
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=31&thread=239176
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=31&thread=228168
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=31&thread=297063
http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jsp?forum=31&thread=218903


----------



## Reality (19. Sep 2004)

```
Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd\ cls")
```
Nicht getestet, aber so ähnlich müsste das gehen.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Sep 2004)

Wenn schon, dann so:

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd.exe /c start cls");
```
Dieser Befehl löscht tatsächlich den Bildschirm. Unter Windows XP wird aber ein weiteres Konsolenfenster geöffnet.

Edit: Schnapszahl! Posting Nr. 1111


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Sep 2004)

<ot>





			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Edit: Schnapszahl! Posting Nr. 1111



Ich hol dich schon noch ein </ot>


----------



## Reality (19. Sep 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd.exe /c start cls");
> ```


Für was steht das /c und start?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Blaster (19. Sep 2004)

[schild=4 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]ThX[/schild]

in der programmiersprache "qbasic" schreibt man einfach CLS, und sonst nichts.





> Für was steht das /c und start?



... würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## foobar (19. Sep 2004)

> Für was steht das /c und start?


Mit dem Paramter-c kannst du gleich einen Befehl mitgeben, der ausgeführt werden soll. 
Der Befehl start, weist Windows an den nachfolgenden Befehl mit dem entsprechend verknüpften Programm auszuführen. Das ist genau das selbe wie, wenn man den Befehl über Start => Ausführen absetzt.


----------



## Reality (19. Sep 2004)

dankö.


----------

